# Did Some Pinning!



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Following on from the cross grain testing I did. I decided to pin the ones I had on hand. 4.5 mm steel pin capped off with a bit brass.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work. The brass caps look great against the brown tones of the wood. Such a talented fellow you are. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes. Nice work indeed!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

They look great, nice safety touch.


----------

